# Co-Angler?



## rscardman (Jun 17, 2009)

Does anyone need a co-angler or no of any clubs in central ohio that are looking for new members.


----------



## Brian Vinson (Apr 20, 2009)

The Central Ohio Muskies Inc Club has meetings that are open to the public. We also have a "Take a new Member Fishing" program that is very successful. We are actually having a meeting this Tuesday evening. It should be a good one.
http://www.centralohiochaptermuskiesinc.org/pages/current-news.php


----------



## ABA Ohio (May 31, 2007)

The American Bass Anglers / American Fishing Tour is open to any boater or non boater at any tournament. The Ohio Central Division #93 fishes lakes in Central Ohio. The Ohio West Division fishes Indian Lake and the Ohio SW Division fishes Deer Creek in central Ohio.
Visit the ABA website at www.americanbassanglers.com for all the information including entire schedules, or contact me.

K. Barry Davis
Ohio Area Manager
American Bass Anglers / American Fihing Tour 
[email protected]


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

I will second the ABA Division 93 as well for non boaters looking to compete in bass tournaments. This is a great way to get into the mix.


----------



## Ddjfish (Dec 9, 2010)

Check out the columbus division of the NBAA. Ky Reed is the director for the OCDC division. There is a place on the national web site www.nbaa-bass.com to list yourself as looking for a partner. The OCDC web site is www.nbaa-ocdc.com.
Or you can go to my site www.sobc-nbaa.com for all the info.

Dave Davis
Director
Southern Ohio Bass Challange/ NBAA


----------



## rscardman (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks for the help guys. Really appreciate it.


----------

